# Cichlid caught fly...and ate it



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Allright so my white albino caught a fly and ate the whole thing... Should i be worried? 

Will he get sick?
Im a little worried lol


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Fish eat bugs all the time in real life; it'll be fine

and why do you think we have fly fishing? haha


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I feed my cichlids spiders, fly's, centapieds, etc... basically anything that squirms in my house that I can catch.

Sometimes they eat the bug fast, sometimes they wont touch. So far, so good.


----------

